
Episode 19: The Mobile-First Era in Asia 2015 with Ben Bajarin - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/02/25/episode-19-the-mobile-first-era-in-asia-2015-ben-bajarin/
======
bleongcw
Episode Synopsis: Ben Bajarin from Creative Strategies & Techpinions joins us
in this episdode to discuss the important questions dominating mobile in the
dynamic and vibrant Asian market and what matters in 2015: How does the
mobile-first Asia look like in 2015? Can Apple sustain its competitive
advantage in China given its stunning quarter? Is Samsung’s fate getting
closer to Sony with its recent troubles? Why is Google not able to achieve
what Microsoft did in the PC era? Where should Google’s Android be in the next
5 years and how can it deal with the shifting loyalties of the Asian OEMs? We
conclude with two topics of intense interest: What are the conditions which we
may see the PC industry reignite again? Is Apple really building a car?

